# Classic Austin Mini



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Anyone of you guys have the classic Austin Mini? I'm now considering buying one in a very good condition (after restoration). Look at this beauty..









Austin Mini 1000 from 1988




























I'm afraid, I will not be able to resist...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Had a few over the years!

Nice interior on that but I'm not sure about the white engin! And a bottle of oil under the bonnet?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

They are quite good fun and parts are cheap.

Re the bottle of oil, he likely has no more room in the boot ,with all the spare parts and tools in there.

Reminds me of my last MOT, when he lifted the bonnet there was my bottle of brake fluid stuck behind the battery! Not a good start









But don't let us put you off. That one looks as it has been well tidied up.

BTW My father still has a Mini van burried somewhere , It doubled up as the family car, back in the days when you threw a blunket over the toolboxes and piled into the back.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Yes, the bottle of oil in the engine area is really strange







But I think, it's only a minor issue. Maybe he just don't want to have a bottle of oil in the boot, because the boot is nicely carpeted







As for the white engine..at least it looks clean


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Great cars, Minis







if you can keep on top of the rust









The bit that bothers me is it's a 1988 and it's had a restoration, 1988 seems like yesterday







but is not so far off 20 years







ago.

I always think in terms of cars up to 1970's in need of restoration. I'm gettin old









MiKE


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Pavel,

Get it checked out by a mechanic you trust.























If it is sound and you like it, then buy it. IMVVVHO.























I used to drive my mother-in-laws 1275GT, my stomach was at the height of my head on most trips.
















I now drive a Ford KA, the nearest car to an original Mini I have driven, so far.









Go for it dude, if it makes ya feel good.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It looks OK from the photographs Pavel; from personal experience get the sub-frames checked out.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The part that bothers me is that the oil is resting on the radiator. Then again, it won't be there long!


----------

